# Fishing with the girls



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I had my great grand daughter Kyra and Layla Bowers with me for a few hours between the storms. We headed out knowing we would have to come back soon due to weather.










They loved the ride out but it did nothing for their already wild hair. 










At our first place we found the ever present hardhead catfish. Although they did provide action the girls knew they were just throw back fish that were eating all our bait.










With the flood tides and getting near high tide my effort to find any moving water or for that matter any half way clean water was a challenge in itself. After a few moves Layla puts the first fish in the boat.










The winds were picking up and a small storm was close by. With nothing else happening except the catfish I went to another completely different area. At this place we had some beautiful observers watching our fishing skills. They were not afraid of us at all.










This place was good to us because Kyra was able to put a redfish in the box. By this time she was all fished out and wanted to head back to the house so she could go swimming. 










Layla added another redfish to the box. These are all around 17 inches. I do not know how fast they grow but the ones I was getting in the spring were just under 16 inches. I hope they grew that fast. The storms were threatening so we called it. Did not see lightning but the ones near us were rumbling with thunder.










The next day Kyra stayed at home and Layla and I went fishing. Read the above and you have the same trip. Catfish then a flounder then the redfish and the nasty storms sending us back home. We never got wet except for a spray or 2 while running.










After I cleaned the fish and while I was washing the boat Layla was practicing her casting in the yard. This girl loves to fish and I know her and I will be spending some time on the water this summer. I told her mom, Shannon, "Before I am finished with her she will be fishing the tournaments".










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where was this, I thinking That is the Empire Bridge in the first PIC??

Anyway, great to watch kids fish any and all day.

Congrats on the smiles


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice report. looks like a fun day. can hardly wait to start taking my granddaughter out fishing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome work w/ them gals!!! They'll remember days like this fer ever!!!! They looked like they had a blast!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

You know your areas well Tom. I live right there. That is where I usually go out of when not on charters. Most of my charters are out of Venice.


----------

